# Big Game Hook Recommendations



## under70 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just purchased new iland lures and wondering if you guys could help me with what are the best hooks to use. I know the lure size dictates the hook size and I believe in the double hook setup. What I need help knowing are things like ss, perma steel(?), tin; which name brand typically has the sharpest hooks that hold up over time; mono or ss line and any other things that i may have left out. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have tried most all of them, Mustad 7731s, Hays, Pakula's, Jobu etc.. and my hands down favorite is the Mustad Southern and Tuna 7691s. As to finish or steel type it's more about how much money you want to spend. I use both the stainless and the DT steel ones, stainless looks better but costs more, neither rusts. This style is very very popular with offshore trolling lures.

I used to use double hook rigs, but after lots of research and jumped off fish I switched to a single hook as far back as legal and my jump off rates are much improved. I have not caught enough billfish for my data to be statistically meaningful but I believe in the single hook rig.

Robert


----------



## under70 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. 

Do the fish jump off because of slack created with the two hook setup?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My feeling is that the two hook set up allows for too many 'snag' hookups in the bill that don't hold up the pressure of the fight or the frenzy of the jumping. The single hook way back results in more "in the mouth" solid hook ups. Others might disagree, but my I believe in the single hook method.


----------



## under70 (Jul 6, 2011)

Makes sense. Thanks again.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Mustad 7691 is my favorite. It is a cadmium plated hook, not stainless, and is much stronger. Its a closed throat hook meaning the point rolls slightly inward vs an open gap like the Mustad 7731 or 7732. It requires a lot less pressure to sink a closed throat hook. I also like the 7691 over the 7691S because of the much smaller (and welded) eye. Its much easier to work through a ballyhoo's throat and decreases the chance of tearing the throat latch on the ballyhoo, making it useless. 

I prefer single hook setups as well and a single hook far back in a lures skirt will get, in my experience, a much better hook up rate. Doubles are billfish rippers and I guarantee that the first time you eye-hook a billfish on a double hook setup, it will be the last time you pull them. The lure also sheds weeds and crap better with a single way back and even better when using a closed throat hook like the Mustad 7691. Doubles can also be more dangerous to you while trying to unhook a billfish boatside.

When rigging a lure like an ilander or other lure that you may use in conjuntion with a ballyhoo or other natural bait, your hook size at that point needs to be scaled to the natural bait being use and not so much the lure. Usually a larger hook can be used when using a natural bait.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am going have new procedure for posting, wait till Chris V posts, then just add x2! as he is "more correct" on the makeup of the hooks. The key with the 7691 is the partial closed bend, if you hold a 7691 next to a 7731 you can clearly see the difference. That turned in bend is what you want.

Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, the 7731 and 7732 are great hooks but you can do a quick "hook sink-ability" test on a bench or anything solid for that matter by tying an open throat hook on a short piece of leader and a closed throat hook on another. Postion the hooks on the edge of the bench and pull on them to set them. You don't need a scale either, its easy to see that when pressure is applied to the open throat hook, the point tries deflect a little and wants to sink at an angle, which can lead to a thrown or pulled hook later on. The point on the closed-throat hook stays in line with the shank and the direction of pull and requires very little pressure to set.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, I hate a Jobu Big Game. You can have any of the ones I have left


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I like the 7691s too but the things rust as soon as you put them in the water. Has anybody else had this problem? I had brand new ones that rusted within a few hours of trolling on an Islander with wire. I've switched to the long shank Owners with the black finish in the biggest size the come (11/0 I think). I was thinking about sending the Mustads back to the company to see if I had gotten a bad batch but was wondering if anybody else has seen this?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

k-p said:


> I like the 7691s too but the things rust as soon as you put them in the water. Has anybody else had this problem? I had brand new ones that rusted within a few hours of trolling on an Islander with wire. I've switched to the long shank Owners with the black finish in the biggest size the come (11/0 I think). I was thinking about sending the Mustads back to the company to see if I had gotten a bad batch but was wondering if anybody else has seen this?[/QUOTE
> 
> Must have been bad because I've never had one rust or had them brought back to me here at the store for it. The owners you just bought though are notorious for it.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

None of mine have rusted either


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

The advice given so far is dead on.:thumbup: If you have problems with the hooks rusting try painting them with a black magic marker after you sharpen them. Go thin and use two to three coats let it dry between coats. It takes a little time but it lets you know your hook is sharpend and it helps keep rust away and its easy to touch up after a trip. If they still rust try more soap and fresh water, I have had some of the same 7691 ballyhoo hooks for years they look like hell but still sharp and strong.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Big Game Hooks*

In an earlier post someone mentioned the Long Shank Owner 11/0, i have had good and bad experience with these guys. They work great new, but watch for rust, especially at the dimunitive barb, once it shows, toss the hook, it will not hold. Also, the wire is soft, i would have never thought a Sailfish could straighten a hook, but a 40-45# Sail straightened the hook while wiring the fish....

Chris V, I have wondered about the JOBU. What has been your JOBU experience w/ lures and bait? THX


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the Mustad 7732's for trolling plugs and the Owner Jobu in a 9 or 10/O flavor for the Illanders and such. Never had a problem with rust but they do get a freshwater rinse after being changed out and a touch-up with the rattle can back at the house. Just my worthless .02 but what do I know. :whistling: Oh yea,single hook with either #250 or #400 mono depending on lure and bait size.
Chris,you sayin your leftover Jobu's are free? :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I rinse the hell out of my Jobus and they still end up rusting once they get a couple scratches. I also hate the retardedly huge eye on them. They're strong and they do stay sharp, but rusty hooks festering up my skirts and things doesn't appeal to me at all. They're also much more expensive and don't give me any advantages over the Mustad 7691.

Dan, whatever Jobus I have left can leave with whoever wants to come get them but I don't know how many and what sizes there are.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks gents for the input. I'm not sure what was up with those 7691s because I generally like Mustads and never had problems before, even my bronzed hooks didn't rust as fast as these. It was funny too because they rusted at the tip and the eye first so I thought the wire leader was causing electrolysis or something. Chris, do you work at the tackle store in OB? I think I need to buy some this time from a reputable place and if happens again, then take them back in. If any of you get a batch like I had, you'll know immediately because they'll be rusted (the kind of rust that rubs off on your finger) as soon as check your ballyhoo. If I was back home, I would post a picture of them, because they look brand new in the middle of the hook. Must have gotten a knock-off that was repackaged.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

K-P, I work at Sam's on Canal Road in OB. If you buy anything from me that fails that like just bring it back and I'll take care of it.


----------



## jim Kuntz (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree...single hook is much better...less weight and better action for the lure...i do go one size larger though


----------

